# inspiegabili problemi di rimozione delle directory [risolto]

## devilheart

non mi Ã¨ mai successa una cosa del genere

```
pdc ~ # rm /var/tmp/portage/* -rf

rm: impossibile rimuovere la directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1-r1/work/gcc-4.1.1/libjava/classpath/resource/gnu/java/locale': La directory non Ã¨ vuota

rm: impossibile rimuovere la directory `/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-bin-2.0.3/distdir': La directory non Ã¨ vuota

rm: impossibile rimuovere la directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r2/work/gcc-4.1.1/libjava/classpath/resource/gnu/java/locale': La directory non Ã¨ vuota

```

  :Shocked: 

ovviamente sono rootLast edited by devilheart on Tue Nov 21, 2006 6:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non mi Ã¨ mai successa una cosa del genere
> 
> ```
> pdc ~ # rm /var/tmp/portage/* -rf
> 
> ...

 

ovviamente non hai consultato il man di rm,

per rimuovere una directory con tutto il contenuto devi fare:

```

rm -rf <directory>

```

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ovviamente non hai consultato il man di rm,
> 
> per rimuovere una directory con tutto il contenuto devi fare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente, indipendentemente dal fatto di anteporre o meno le opzioni.

Detto questo, hai provato a controllare che la partizione non sia montata in ro? Hai fatto un check dell'fs?

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ovviamente non hai consultato il man di rm

 

Ovviamente non hai letto bene il suo post o non sai come funziona rm

```
rm directory -rf
```

funziona perfettamente, anzi è lievemente più sicuro visto che se ti scappa un invio prima di aver scritto tutto il path non combini disastri  :Wink: 

@devilheart

Che fs usi ?

----------

## crisandbea

non voglio essere rompiscatole, ma il man dice:

```

 rm removes each given file.  By default, it does not remove directories.  But when the -r or -R

       option is given, the entire directory tree below the specified directory is removed (and  there

       are  no  limitations on the depth of directory trees that can be removed by `rm -r').  It is an

       error when the last path component of file is either . or ..  (so as to avoid  unpleasant  sur-

       prises with `rm -r .*' or so).

```

non saprò al 100% come funziona rm, però se il man dice :  rm <opzione> <directory>  mi fido.    :Cool: Last edited by crisandbea on Tue Nov 21, 2006 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Posta un:

```
ls -al /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-bin-2.0.3/distdir /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r2/work/gcc-4.1.1/libjava/classpath/resource/gnu/java/locale
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> non voglio essere rompiscatole, ma il man dice:
> 
> ```
> 
>  rm removes each given file.  By default, it does not remove directories.  But when the -r or -R
> ...

 

Figurati, non sei rompiscatole  :Wink: 

Stando al manuale bisogna usare -r per rimuovere le directory, esattamente come ha fatto devilheart e come ho scritto io nel mio esempio, non vedo il problema.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   non voglio essere rompiscatole, ma il man dice:
> 
> ```
> 
>  rm removes each given file.  By default, it does not remove directories.  But when the -r or -R
> ...

 

esatto, ma lo inserisce nel seguente ordine  "with `rm -r", comunque mi fido di chi ha sperimentato anche in ordine diverso il comando rm.

a questo punto saranno problemi di montaggio della partizione.

ciuaz

----------

## devilheart

/var sta su una partizione dedicata formattata in reiser4 e montata in rw. posso tranqillamente creare files, directory ed eliminarli senza alcun errore. l'ordine di passaggio dei parametri a rm non è mai stato rilevante, ma anche scambiandoli la situazione non cambia

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Posta un:
> 
> ```
> ls -al /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-bin-2.0.3/distdir /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r2/work/gcc-4.1.1/libjava/classpath/resource/gnu/java/locale
> ```
> ...

 al momento non sono a casa ma mi pare che entrambe le directory siano vuote (oltre a . e .. ovviamente(

----------

## Scen

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> /var sta su una partizione dedicata formattata in reiser4

 

Fai un bel check del filesystem, è probabile che si sia corrotto qualcosa!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> /var sta su una partizione dedicata formattata in reiser4

 

toh... ma non mi dire... non l'avrei mai detto.

ancora questi problemi con Reiser{FS,4}.

quel file system è instabile, e questa ne è la prova. qualunque altro file system non da questo genere di problemi

----------

## gutter

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> toh... ma non mi dire... non l'avrei mai detto.
> 
> ancora questi problemi con Reiser{FS,4}.
> ...

 

Vediamo di risolvere il problema ed evitare una diatriba inutile sui fs.

----------

## ashlar

tempo fa avevo avuto problemi simili con "JFS", mi diceva che non avevo i permessi di cancellare rimoninare etc etc un certo file anche da root, ho scoperto che si era corrotto il filesystem e ho risolto con fsck.jfs... Al secondo errore che mi ha dato questo filesystem sono passato a Raisorfs3 e per ora sembra essere tutto a posto !!!

----------

## Onip

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> pdc ~ # rm /var/tmp/portage/* -rf
> 
> 

 

Sicuramente sarà una cavolata, ma hai provato senza l'asterisco?

```
# rm /var/tmp/portage/ -rf
```

Byez

----------

## devilheart

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   /var sta su una partizione dedicata formattata in reiser4 
> 
> toh... ma non mi dire... non l'avrei mai detto.
> 
> ancora questi problemi con Reiser{FS,4}.
> ...

 premetto che uso reiser4 anche per / e per /usr ed è la prima volta che si verifica una cosa del genere

----------

## Scen

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> premetto che uso reiser4 anche per / e per /usr ed è la prima volta che si verifica una cosa del genere

 

Tieni presente che /var è la directory del filesystem nella quale, tradizionalmente, vengono memorizzati i dati che cambiano molto frequentemente. Per esempio, /var/tmp/portage, dove in ogni processo di emerge vengono letti/scritti centinaia (se non migliaia) di file a volta. E' probabile che uno "stress" così elevato su quel filesystem (REISER4) ha dato qualche problema.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> premetto che uso reiser4 anche per / e per /usr ed è la prima volta che si verifica una cosa del genere

 

non è la prima volta, in generale, che succede una cosa del genere. Reiser4 è un fiorire di rogne e magagne varie. cercare nel forum per credere

prova, come ti hanno detto, a fare un check partendo dalla martizione non montata, quindi partendo da livecd

----------

## Cazzantonio

lo sai che facendo tutta questa polemica pure a me che non me ne batte nulla verrebbe di provare reiser4??

----------

## Scen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> lo sai che facendo tutta questa polemica pure a me che non me ne batte nulla verrebbe di provare reiser4??

 

Io ho provato REISER4 diversi mesi fa (ho fatto una piccola installazione Gentoo di test), e mi aveva lasciato a bocca aperta la velocità (i vari lanci di emerge erano responsivi in modo impressionante  :Shocked:  ). Appena ho un pò di tempo riproverò  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> lo sai che facendo tutta questa polemica pure a me che non me ne batte nulla verrebbe di provare reiser4??

 

aspettiamo i tuoi  post di soccorso :lol:lol:

 :Laughing: 

----------

## devilheart

ok, ho risolto con fsck.reiser4 --build-fs

è strano che non mi abbia avvisato di questa corruzione. sarà successa in quel periodo in cui spegnevo il pc staccando la spina

grazie a tutti

----------

## funkoolow

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> sarà successa in quel periodo in cui spegnevo il pc staccando la spina

 

ORGH  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ok, ho risolto con fsck.reiser4 --build-fs
> 
> è strano che non mi abbia avvisato di questa corruzione. sarà successa in quel periodo in cui spegnevo il pc staccando la spina
> 
> grazie a tutti

 

spero tu stia scherzando...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   ok, ho risolto con fsck.reiser4 --build-fs
> 
> è strano che non mi abbia avvisato di questa corruzione. sarà successa in quel periodo in cui spegnevo il pc staccando la spina
> 
> grazie a tutti 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ok, ho risolto con fsck.reiser4 --build-fs
> 
> è strano che non mi abbia avvisato di questa corruzione. sarà successa in quel periodo in cui spegnevo il pc staccando la spina

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Kernel78

[OT]ok, siamo tutti shoccati da questa affermazione ma possiamo smettere di postare commenti sbigottiti e/o faccine ?

Non si aggiunge nulla di costruttivo alla discussione e la si allunga soltanto...

----------

## devilheart

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> spero tu stia scherzando...

 nono, anche perchÃ© era l'unico modo che funzionava

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   spero tu stia scherzando... nono, anche perchÃ© era l'unico modo che funzionava

 

L'importante è che tu sappia che una corruzione del fs è il minore dei problemi che ti puoi aspettare staccando la spina, puoi bruciarti l'alimentatore o anche l'hd ... sicuro che nemmeno i Magic SysRq key funzionassero ? ma questo è un altro problema e quindi andrebbe trattato in un altro thread .

----------

## devilheart

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> L'importante è che tu sappia che una corruzione del fs è il minore dei problemi che ti puoi aspettare staccando la spina, puoi bruciarti l'alimentatore o anche l'hd

 sarebbe grave, visto che si tratta di un portatile. l'alimentatore esterno comunque è già saltato in aria 2 volte

 *Quote:*   

> ... sicuro che nemmeno i Magic SysRq key funzionassero ?

 riguardo al mio problema? non so che siano i magic sysrq key ma ho comunque risolto con un banale fsck

----------

## lucapost

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ... sicuro che nemmeno i Magic SysRq key funzionassero ? riguardo al mio problema? non so che siano i magic sysrq key ma ho comunque risolto con un banale fsck

 

Ad esempio il tasto di accensione del notebook.

A notebook acceso, hai mai provato a tener premuto il tasto di accensione per piu' di 5 sec.?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   ... sicuro che nemmeno i Magic SysRq key funzionassero ? riguardo al mio problema? non so che siano i magic sysrq key ma ho comunque risolto con un banale fsck 
> 
> Ad esempio il tasto di accensione del notebook.
> ...

 

Ma non scherziamo, se non sapete cosa sono i sysrq guardate la documentazione del kernel.

@devilheart

Anche l'hd di un portatile può sputtanarsi se togli la corrente di colpo ...

----------

## devilheart

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @devilheart
> 
> Anche l'hd di un portatile può sputtanarsi se togli la corrente di colpo ...

 si, lo so. ma in quel periodo facevo esperimenti strani e alla fine l'unico modo per spegnere/riavviare il portatile era staccare la spina

----------

## lucapost

fico, ma e' qualcosa simile a questo:

```
sysrq:

Questo è un insieme di tasti per il debugging che sono disabilitati per default. Dovrete ricompilare il vostro kernel con il supporto per il "magic sysrq" per far si che funzionino. Una volta abilitati possono essere accesi e spenti attraverso /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq

Per inciso, il tasto "sysrq" è "alt-printscreen" (alt-stamp)

> sysrq-(0-9)

abilita il log level della console

> sysrq-b

reboot di emergenza

> sysrq-e

uccide tutti i processi eccetto init (SIGTERM)

> sysrq-i

uccide tutti i processi eccetto init (SIGKILL)

> sysrq-k

uccide tutti i programmi sulla console corrente

> sysrq-l

uccide tutti i processi incluso init (blocco del sistema)

> sysrq-m

simile a shift-scroll lock (informazioni sulla memoria)

> sysrq-o

apm poweroff

> sysrq-p

visualizza i registri

> sysrq-r

setta la tastiera a XLATE

> sysrq-s

effettua il sync dei dischi

> sysrq-t

simile a ctrl-scrolllock (lista dei processi)

> sysrq-u

effettua l'unmount di tutto il filesystems e cambia lo stato a "readonly"
```

L'ho trovato in http://www.freeonline.org/articolo_linux_dtml/a-102/

EDIT: ancora piu' fico se sapessi cosa vuol dire: http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Utiliser_les_Magic_Sys_Key

----------

## Kernel78

Quando suggerivo di guardare la documentazione del kernel intendevo leggere /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

----------

